# Correcting the Depth of your 110V electrical wall receptacle(s)



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Not a bad solution....

but you can buy a bag of "caterpillars" at any electrical or big box that tear apart and snap together easily to adjust to the size of spacer/shim you need.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Link to caterpillar shims
https://www.gexpro.com/medias/sys_master/gexpro/gexproimages/8950144204830.pdf?mime=application%2Fpdf&realname=Ideal-BUC_172451_PDF.PDF

Your max setback on an electrical box is 1/4 inch when in a non combustible material. So if you are deeper or in a combustible material, use box extenders instead of shims.


----------



## Ed911 (Oct 15, 2011)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Not a bad solution....
> 
> but you can buy a bag of "caterpillars" at any electrical or big box that tear apart and snap together easily to adjust to the size of spacer/shim you need.


Thanks...I was at home looking for something to shim my receptacles so they looked just right. The tubing worked like a charm. I'll definitely look into caterpillar shims...especially since they snap over the screws and therefore alleviate the need to remove the screw.


----------



## Ed911 (Oct 15, 2011)

Oso954 said:


> Link to caterpillar shims
> https://www.gexpro.com/medias/sys_m...ication/pdf&realname=Ideal-BUC_172451_PDF.PDF
> 
> Your max setback on an electrical box is 1/4 inch when in a non combustible material. So if you are deeper or in a combustible material, use box extenders instead of shims.


I learn something everyday...thanks for the link...


----------



## FitzJohn_1960 (Jan 17, 2018)

Ed911 said:


> Thanks...I was at home looking for something to shim my receptacles so they looked just right. The tubing worked like a charm. I'll definitely look into caterpillar shims...especially since they snap over the screws and therefore alleviate the need to remove the screw.


I used the Ideal shims when I re-did the outlets in our kitchen after a tile backsplash install. If you slip a shim 'set' with the slots up onto the top screw, when you are shoving the whole assembly back into the box, maneuvering it to fit, grunting, and cussing it may fall out before the screw is tightened. I put the top shim sets in over the screw with the slots down so they are locked into place. The bottom shim sets can be slipped over the screw with the slots down with no danger of them falling out.


----------

